# postfix sending mail serveral times with error

## kutte128

hi there,

i got a strange problem with postfix 2.2.

since 4 days, i get this error sending emails to this server:

```

Sep 27 09:47:22 server postfix/smtpd[32301]: 2440E11C06F: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]

Sep 27 09:47:22 server postfix/cleanup[32296]: 2440E11C06F: message-id=<20060927094754.53ad347f@tux.homenetwork>

Sep 27 09:47:22 server postfix/qmgr[10677]: 2440E11C06F: from=<ME@SENDER.DE>, size=20761, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Sep 27 09:47:22 server amavis[31942]: (31942-12) FWD via SMTP: <ME@SENDER.DE> -> <TARGET@SERVER.COM>, 250 2.6.0 Ok, id=31942-12, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 Ok: queued as 2440E11C06F

Sep 27 09:47:22 server amavis[31942]: (31942-12) Passed CLEAN, [217.252.108.148] <ME@SENDER.DE> -> <TARGET@SERVER.COM>, Message-ID: <20060927094754.53ad347f@tux.homenetwork>, mail_id: As-nNF-QW8bt, Hits: 1.615, queued_as: 2440E11C06F, 2603 ms

Sep 27 09:47:22 server postfix/smtp[32298]: A8AB011C06E: to=<TARGET@SERVER.COM>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1], delay=6, status=sent (250 2.6.0 Ok, id=31942-12, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 Ok: queued as 2440E11C06F)

Sep 27 09:58:07 server postfix/smtp[32307]: 2440E11C06F: to=<TARGET@SERVER.COM>, relay=mail.SERVER.com[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx], delay=645, status=deferred (conversation with mail.SERVER.com[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] timed out while sending end of data -- message may be sent more than once)

Sep 27 10:07:24 server postfix/postsuper[467]: 2440E11C06F: requeued

```

the mail gets send to target, but remains in queue.

mail.SERVER.com is the only server with this problem

what may be the problem ?

best regards,

kutte128

----------

## magic919

The problem is exactly what Postfix says in the log.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> conversation with mail.SERVER.com[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] timed out while sending end of data
> 
> 

 

Unless you have control over that server you can't really resolve it.

There's a very small chance it's a network problem your end, but you'd have to ask why it's only that one server affected.

----------

## kutte128

thanks for the quick answer !

i just wanted to be (relatively) sure.

i couldn't find any problems on my network/configurations

best regards,

kutte128

----------

## magic919

Basically where you see SMTP in the logs (rather than SMTPD) it's Postfix acting as an SMTP client connecting to another mail server.  The standard timeouts are pretty go so I'd not suggest any tweaks.

You could let the people with the other server know.

----------

